# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  [20-05-2012]CycloneBox Reloaded BlackBerry Module Updated

## mohamed73

*Firmware v02.02 Released for Classic and Reloaded boxes!*    _ -BlackBerry MEP-11534-010 Added (FIRST IN THE WORLD)!_ *- Support for MEP-09292-008 Fixed!*   *Just use “Box Wizard” to upgrade your box Firwmare! 
Stay Tuned , Coming back Shortly with More Hot Stuff* 
BR
CycloneTeam

----------

